# Foot locker / chest plans



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

I have been searching for plans for a foot locker or steamer chest with a flat top. Found one I like on plansnow.com. It's a pay site the cost isn't to bad I'm just wondering if its worth it. My wife signed me up on a site Ted's I think it was that wasn't worth anything IMHO. Any one have any experiece with this site?


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

If you know what you want the trunk to look like, why don't you design it yourself? I seldom use plans, mostly because I can't find any that have the features or components that I want. I start with a rough idea about how I want it to look and start building. As the piece comes together it opens more ideas for design changes and embellishments that add even more character to the piece than I had originally planned. This method produces truly custom and unique pieces rather than a carbon copy of someone else's work. It is a little intimidating at first, to design on the fly, but you will be rewarded with a piece that is your own. P.S. Ted's woodworking plans are a scam. They are compiled of free plans available on the internet and even some unlicensed copies of copywritten plans.


----------

